# Gorges du Tarn



## TeamRienza

Evening folks, we are having a faff around France at present and today drove the length of the Ardeche gorge. This was done in our 7metre van with a pretty bog standard 130hp fiat engine.

Was giving some thought to driving the Gorge du Tarn in the next week or two.

If I was to say that I thought the Ardeche was a '5' in terms of difficulty (out of 10) with few tunnels or scary drops beside my wheels, and that the biggest problem was overhanging shrubbery forcing me out from the 'high' side making a few corners interesting. How would others who have done both rate the Tarn which appears to be at least twice as long?

I hope to have wifi for the next few days, but if I can't get back online, please do not be offended. I will catch up again soon. 

Well past bedtime here on Le continont, night, night.

Davy


----------



## Gretchibald

Pictures worth a thousand words they say ...









hundreds of MH,s traverse the gorge road without incident - but not me.


----------



## Gretchibald

p.s. - can recommend a lovely little campsite right by the river, more like a wild camping spot than a campsite really, if you are interested.


----------



## Sevenup

We drove the gorge du tarn (or 'gorgeous du tarn as our satnav would have it) a week or so ago. Our van is 7 metres. We dropped down on fairly narrow twisty road but nothing compared to some of the passes in the Pyrenees we have crossed this trip) Lower down there was some narrowing and passing lorries was interesting in a way that the same manoeuvre on loch lomond side is interesting. Otherwise no difficulties. We took our time though and we're ready to stop to give way to anyone going faster or coming uphill at narrows. There were plenty of sites but we were heading for the Aire at Roquefort. Fantastic road to do.


----------



## 113016

One tip.
It is far more easier for the driver, to drive up the gorge, keeping the river to your right, rather than down the gorge, with the cliffs to your right.
The driver will then have more time to enjoy the scenery and not have to be constantly looking for overhanging rocks.
Much more enjoyable!


----------



## barryd

I would say its dead easy. Gretchibald did you hit something?

They send coaches down it.


----------



## Gretchibald

No, but he first year we went there travelled from Millau to Florac in the MH , the road is ok but some close encounters with bad drivers spoilt the pleasure . For us , the scooter is the way to go ,relax , stop anywhere, see everything. That's how we came across that little campsite, travelling the little roads on the other side of the gorge. We were in the aire in Florac last year, about midnight the gypsies arrived with caravans and made camp so decided to move to that campsite , idyllic , wish we had found it years ago.


----------



## barryd

I think to make it less stressful your best off doing any of the big gorges (Tarn, Ardeche and Verdon) early morning really. Or as said, on a scooter!


----------



## TeamRienza

Thanks for the replies so far, I suspect that some of these roads seem worse than they are. The videos from Gretchibald give an inkling of what is in store. I suspect like most of us we have had some great experiences in tiny narrow villages or chosen wrong roads with not many turning points. It was more the thought of 50 odd high concentration miles that take a bit of the enjoyment out of the day. Sadly we don't have the joy of a scooter, just foldy bikes with wee wheels and cheap lecky motors with OK range for what we want to do.

The current van is new and I am still getting used to the fear of scratches or worse and I am still building faith and trust in its capabilities. We passed through Puy du dome and through some of the high mountain roads of the Auvergne dropping down a long descent into I think Montbrison. By the time we hit level ground there was a serious smell of burning brake in the air and the wheels were very hot to the touch. I drove with my usual style of gear and braking descent but never had this before (apart from sticky callipers on old cars). With hind sight I think (hope) that since there was under three thousand miles on the clock, that this was the first proper use of the brakes, as my driving style is light on the right foot and read the road to avoid unnecessary braking. I suppose I just don't want to have to take brake fade into consideration as well.

Davy


----------



## Sevenup

Near the bottom section where the overhang was particularly bad, a new road has been built for uphill traffic. Downhill is close to the overhang but still room on my van. Road was still being resurfaced but it should move one of the hardest sections.


----------



## barryd

The best thing to do when you hit a scary Tunnel or overhang is to shut your eyes. Its a bit like when the axe murderer comes to visit the Aire and you hide under the duvet. You will be perfectly safe then. 

Heres one I did earlier. Notice I sent the wife out ahead on her push bike to scout it out. And people say Im stupid!


----------



## TeamRienza

Just to put a final post on this enquiry. Circumstances meant we did not spend as much time in the area as originally envisaged.

However we did end up doing the col d'Aspin, col de Tourmelet and earlier an interesting (challenging) road towards Perpignan through the cathar region.

Most sweaty was the road up and down to Gavarnie, including coaches and descending cyclists. About 15 miles. What made this more exciting was after arriving on a site yesterday after the descent, I did my weekly checks. Oil, water and tyres. The front near side had reduced to 40 psi (from 60) and a large diameter flat headed nail was embedded. What might have happened is not worth considering.

Got it repaired by a national chain at a pricey €20, but better than what might have been!

Reckon I should have no bother with the tarn in a future year.

Davy


----------



## barryd

Ah Gavarnie eh? One of my favourite places on earth.


----------

